# windrivers.com



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I used to use www.windrivers.com for all sorts of stuff. Now, they have changed to a pay site! Boo hoo,

Anyway, just wondered what anyone else though to this

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

I always download drivers from the manufacturer's web site. I've never had a need for generic driver sites like that.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Max

When you go into the drivers search, it redirects you to the manufactures site. It was just an easy step, as was searching for many other things. All in one place.

eddie


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

use www.driverguide.com instead


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

BTW - the username for driverguide.com is 'drivers' and the password is 'all'. I use that site all the time to find drivers that the manufacturers no longer list on their site, if they've gone out of business or to see if others have been successful using drivers for OS's the manufacturer doesn't support.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks

I'll add it to my Bookmarks when I get home

Regards

eddie


----------

